# OMG WhatsApp is down!



## editor (Dec 31, 2015)

Not a great time for it to fuck up!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2017)

Down for anyone/everyone else?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 2, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Down for anyone/everyone else?


How do you know? I just sent 3 messages in the last 15 minutes. No idea if they got received though?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 2, 2017)

looks ok to me


----------



## kittyP (Nov 2, 2017)

Mines working


----------



## peterkro (Nov 2, 2017)

If it had been down for the last couple of years I for one wouldn't notice.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 2, 2017)

peterkro said:


> If it had been down for the last couple of years I for one wouldn't notice.



I'll be your friend.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 2, 2017)

emanymton said:


> How do you know? I just sent 3 messages in the last 15 minutes. No idea if they got received though?


Got a reply, so seems fine.


----------



## keybored (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2017)

Telegram – a new era of messaging


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2017)

Signal now init


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2017)

Signal >> Home


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2017)

Restarted my phone, million message pop up.

Guess it was just me


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Telegram – a new era of messaging



The problem with apps like these is that they only work if anyone else you know uses them.

Oh and may not be that secure.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> The problem with apps like these is that they only work if anyone else you know uses them.


That's true of WhatsApp too.

I have Telegram groups with musicians I collaborate with, with my siblings, and with groups of friends. These are all the group chats I need. If I needed more I'd invite people to the app, but I can't see who else I'd need.



> Oh and may not be that secure.


Telegram is as secure as any, and probably more secure than most. Not that I really care if M15 wants to look at the chord charts and lead sheets I share on it! (In fact I kind of hope they think it's code).

I like several aspects of it. One being that you can have it on your computer too, and scan in music TABs or whatever.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> That's true of WhatsApp too.
> 
> I have Telegram groups with musicians I collaborate with, with my siblings, and with groups of friends. These are all the group chats I need. If I needed more I'd invite people to the app, but I can't see who else I'd need.
> 
> ...



Of course. I'd switch away from WhatsApp, but the thing is most people do use it. It's got a desktop client as well. 

If you Google Telegram and secure you'll find there are all sorts of concerns, but as you say if what your talking about is actually that intresting then it's not really an issue.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 3, 2017)

Is WhatsApp down? App not working and people are losing their minds | Metro News


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> Is WhatsApp down? App not working and people are losing their minds | Metro News



I can get it's slightly frustrating and all that but can't people just send a text until it's back up.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 3, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I can get it's slightly frustrating and all that but can't people just send a text until it's back up.


I think a lot of people use it for group messaging. My Whatsapps are 60% group messages, for sure. 

I haven't sent an sms since March.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 3, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> The problem with apps like these is that they only work if anyone else you know uses them.
> 
> Oh and may not be that secure.


I resisted WhatsApp for years because I don't like how it uploads all your contacts...feels well dodge. But then I realised they have my contact details already if even one person who knows me uses it. Meh.

So, I use it now, and it's actually great.

But, not everyone uses it. The DJ collective I'm in is a joke in terms of communication, and it forever frustrates me.

One guy won't use Facebook or WhatsApp for 'privacy reasons'.

One guy had WhatsApp, but not Facebook, because he's a social worker and doesn't want anyone from work seeing him.

The third guy has Facebook, but says he doesn't have enough space on his phone to use WhatsApp or any other app.

So there's no way to group communicate except texts, which are awful for group communication.

I got the first two guys to download Signal, so their privacy concerns are dealt with and then we can group chat, but fella #3 still saying he's got no space. I've told him I'll look at his phone and free some for him, but he's really cagey about it, so I suspect it's a lie for some reason and he just doesn't want to download it.

Social worker guy relented and got FB eventually, so technically we can have a 3-way convo now, but he's so tech illerate that he gets confused and I message him via Facebook and he replies via text or WhatsApp. He'll call me via WhatsApp sometimes instead of his free minutes when he's out and about, but then turn his data off because he's worried about going over his limit, so messages aren't read 

It should be so simple, but it's a constant battle...I'm permanently annoyed just trying to talk to my mates


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 3, 2017)

I dreamt it was actually Whatsdown in the thread title (OMG WhatsDown!!) and thread deteriorated rapidly and then I gave up reading it.

Fuck my dreams.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Of course. I'd switch away from WhatsApp, but the thing is most people do use it. It's got a desktop client as well.
> 
> If you Google Telegram and secure you'll find there are all sorts of concerns, but as you say if what your talking about is actually that intresting then it's not really an issue.


For my purposes, Telegram's privacy settings are much more granular than WhatsApp, which I deleted from my phone.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 3, 2017)

Deleted my whatsapp 2 months ago. I kept getting group messages that were being sent between 3 of a group of 6...but really they weren't for me. It just pissed me off having the phone go off incessantly with messages for other people. 
I debated leaving the group but decided it might be hurtful to them...
So I went all gung ho and deleted the app entirely. 
Lol

It felt great...


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2017)

And again?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Deleted my whatsapp 2 months ago. I kept getting group messages that were being sent between 3 of a group of 6...but really they weren't for me. It just pissed me off having the phone go off incessantly with messages for other people.
> I debated leaving the group but decided it might be hurtful to them...
> So I went all gung ho and deleted the app entirely.
> Lol
> ...


Did you know you can mute notifications for individual groups?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 10, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Did you know you can mute notifications for individual groups?


Yeah...I knew....But then I'd have to read and delete the messages at some stage. 
I just wanted out of it all and deleted it completely.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 14, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Telegram – a new era of messaging



Telegram > Whatsapp any day of the week.

1. Not owned by facebook
2. Can be used on laptops
3. Better quality encryption, that hasn't been broken


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2017)

Full of Isis though.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 14, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Full of Isis though.


Can't you mute them from your group chats? or just not invite them?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Telegram > Whatsapp any day of the week.
> 
> 1. Not owned by facebook
> 2. Can be used on laptops
> 3. Better quality encryption, that hasn't been broken



Agree with 1 & 3 but whatsapp can be used on a PC/Mac.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2017)

Telegram can be used on PC too

no thoughts on Signal?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Telegram > Whatsapp any day of the week.
> 
> 1. Not owned by facebook
> 2. Can be used on laptops
> 3. Better quality encryption, that hasn't been broken



You can use whatsapp on a PC as well now.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 14, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You can use whatsapp on a PC as well now.


I didn't know that.


----------

